# hotwireing a 87 toro



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

how do I hotwire a 87 toro rear engine rider. I ordered a igntion switch 3 weeks ago takes 2-3 days priority mail has not arrived  so in the meanwhile is it possible to hotwire its. heres the wireing diagram.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

My guess is - disconnect the M (Magneto Kill, that is grounded to stop the engine)
Jumper B to S to energise the starter, only until it starts.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Ask me how to hotwire a 64 Chevy and I can tell you in a heartbeat. (Wire from the hot side of the battery to the hot side of the coil......cross the solenoid with a screwdriver until she fires up). 

I never had to hotwire Mom's lawn tractor, she didn't have one and I hated pushing that stupid lawnboy around.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Skivvywaver said:


> Ask me how to hotwire a 64 Chevy and I can tell you in a heartbeat. (Wire from the hot side of the battery to the hot side of the coil......cross the solenoid with a screwdriver until she fires up).
> 
> I never had to hotwire Mom's lawn tractor, she didn't have one and I hated pushing that stupid lawnboy around.


ahhh remeber the 2000 gone in 60 seconds


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Yeah, I remember that. I haven't messed with boosting a car since before the days of lock steering and gearshifts. 

I mean, even classic car buffs know how easy they were to steal and most (if they care about their car) have installed aftermarket protection. I have no idea how to pop a steering column, and I sure don't want to learn at my age. 

Mom might have beat the tar out of me, but she wouldn't have had me tossed in jail.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

When I saw this thread, I literally laughed out loud. 

TSG won't allow helping people with any password problems because ownership can't be verified.

And here we have a thread asking for help on how to hotwire a car.  
Did you fax the title to TSG ahead of time?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

DoubleHelix said:


> When I saw this thread, I literally laughed out loud.
> 
> TSG won't allow helping people with any password problems because ownership can't be verified.
> 
> ...


DID I SAY A CAR  an 87 toro IS A REAR ENGINE RIDING LAWNMOWER  im tired of waiting on a igniton switch thats never going to come so im out $18 so now I have to order a new one so thats another $19 I need to spend


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Er... you read the title, but not the post - he's trying to hotwire a LAWN TRACTOR with a faulty ignition switch  TORO != TORINO


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

This is my fault for joking around with Lex. No DH, he isn't trying to hotwire a car. 

My knowledge at that stops so far back that it is literally useless in todays world. Auto manufacturers have made it a little tougher for a 14 year old to boost mom's car while she is out of town visiting friends. 

Lex started out with a legit question. We all know he works on mowers to earn some funds. I should have stayed out of it but I admire him for his persistence. I enjoy joking with him about his work. Lawnmowers just are not my thing. I can put a new keyway in one. I can clean the magneto and coil, I can change the spark plug and put oil in one. I hate using them.  

Sorry for trashing your thread Lex.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Skivvywaver said:


> Sorry for trashing your thread Lex.


Its ok. I would have contacted doubleHelix but he has his PM disabled and email disabled


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Ah, I see. It's a lawn mower.  I guess that means if your neighbor hotwired it and drove off, you wouldn't report it stolen.

It's just irony, guys. Just irony.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Obviously my post #2 is invisible ... ?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

kiwiguy said:


> Obviously my post #2 is invisible ... ?


nope I see it


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

DoubleHelix said:


> Ah, I see. It's a lawn mower.  I guess that means if your neighbor hotwired it and drove off, you wouldn't report it stolen.
> 
> It's just irony, guys. Just irony.


this is for a client. I go over to him and work on it. It was his idea sense we were waiting forever on a new switch which never showed up.that way we could see if the new(used) engine ran or not.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

lexmarks567 said:


> this is for a client. I go over to him and work on it. It was his idea sense we were waiting forever on a new switch which never showed up.that way we could see if the new(used) engine ran or not.


 Lex, you do not need to explain yourself to another member. You do have to be courteous and not inflame but you do not need to explain yourself unless you feel like it.

IMO, the other member started nit-picking on this one. I screwed up yesterday and he reported one of my posts. I was wrong and he was right. I apologized before it ever became an issue and again after it became an issue.

For someone who feels like he is being followed around on these forums, DH is sure doing his own share of following IMO. 



DoubleHelix said:


> I posted my thoughts and opinions here without criticizing or being rude to anyone, and now I have a permanent moderator shadow. I used to like reading, posting, and helping people here, but since I started this thread, it's been pretty darn miserable.
> 
> I didn't intend to upset the management here. I apologize. Can I get some relief please?


 I got caught doing something against the rules yesterday ( a new rule which I did not fully understand mind you) and now all of the sudden this person is " following me around".

Can I get some relief please? I have been here long enough to know the ropes. I screw up once in awhile but I also do not need a shadow.

Ironic isn't it?

Kiwiguy, we saw your post and I am sure as soon as Lex gets back on the job he will try it. I tossed this thread way off by being a jester. I apologize once again for going OT in a serious thread.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok well I ordered a new switch and it will be here monday. coming by UPS and tracking number says its on time and will be here on the 16th.


----------

